# What turbo do I have????



## zenjoe (Nov 30, 2002)

I just bought a turbo for one of my project cars, and I was wondering what I have. Heres the info:

Sorry, the batteries ran out on the digital camera, so I will post pictures later. 

*Nissan Motor* is cast into the compressor 

On the center section there is a little id plate that says 
*14420-P9001 
41058-7 MG4852 
Made in the USA by Garrett* 

Cast into the center section on the compressor side there is 
*Airesearch 
pat.no. 3.058.737* 

On the turbine housing 
*0.63 
87* 

The Exhaust elbow is bolted onto the turbo with 4 bolts on a rounded flange (with little "wings" for the bolts), and the exhaust elbow make about a 90 degree bend down and increases size to a 3 bolt flange. 

The turbo itself is bolted to the exhaust manifold with a rectangular 4 bolt flange and is non-divided in the turbo. The exhaust manifold is a 4 cylinder manifold, and* is* a divided port. the turbo mounts on the bottom of the manifold, with the turbo flange being at the far right side of the manifold (or the flange is mounted at the rear if it came off of a RWD car) 

The exhaust manifold has stress relief cuts in it between each of the 4 exhaust ports (a cut separating each port), although I don't know if this is factory. 

So, with this info, can any of you tell what I have?


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

280ZX 1981 - 83 2.8L I6 NISSAN P/N 410581-9007T 410581-9007 TB03-2 N/A TB03 
14420-P9001 

300ZX 1984 3.0L V6 NISSAN P/N 410581-9007T 410581-9007 TB03-2 N/A TB03 
14420-P9001 

This is what I found


----------



## zenjoe (Nov 30, 2002)

So this turbo came of of a V6? I got the turbo with a 4 cylinder manifold. sounds weird to me. Anyways, thanks for the info.

The reason why I am asking is that I am putting this turbo on my VW bug engine (1.8 liter) and was trying to find out what size engine this came off of. The turbo itself looks pretty small, with the outlet OD around 2 inches, ID is much smaller. I find it hard in my mind to see this on a 3 liter, 6 cylinder engine. Anyways, thanks.


----------

